
ArXiv Monitor - T-A
http://arxiv.aiindex.org/
======
etaioinshrdlu
I'm not trying to be negative but this site literally does not do what it
claims: "automatically and continuously track technical metrics". It doesn't.

Papers with code, does however: [https://paperswithcode.com/sota/image-
classification-on-imag...](https://paperswithcode.com/sota/image-
classification-on-imagenet)

Papers with code literally tracks the progress on common ML tasks
programmatically. Please correct me if there's something I missed!

~~~
drongoking
I think you are correct: this site doesn't really do what it claims. I'm not
sure how it's different from just searching arXiv.

I am pleased to see paperswithcode.com as a collection point of research. But
the fact that it casts all of AI as one big set of contests on datasets where
"progress" is equated with small increments of classification accuracy is,
well, a disappointing view of the field.

------
vstuart
For anyone who's interested I wrote a BASH script that scans selected arXiv
groups daily for new content. It parses the deduplicated content returned into
two files (filtered; others) -- the former matched on key words/phrases.

[https://github.com/victoriastuart/arxiv-
rss](https://github.com/victoriastuart/arxiv-rss)

------
theblackcat2004
I tried to do something similar as one of my final year project with something
similar ( keyword and category monitoring ) with a future H-index prediction
ranking model, which I think is a more unique approach. The issue with arxiv
monitoring is that the only way to obtain the latest submission is through
their RSS feed ( correct me if i am wrong ) which luckily I have a running
scraper service handling for myself. However the abstract and author from RSS
feed isn’t enough, you need to parse PDF for meta info and conference
submission as well. As a researcher I think we usually are more interested in
new approach or ideas which definitely bring quite a lot of attention until it
just pops up around social media ( twitter usually). If you simply want
keyword notification service google scholar and semantic scholar already did
it quite well. Semantic scholar also have their own API which is slightly
better than Arxiv source

------
chrispeel
It appears that in searches one cannot use double quotes to search for a
phrase. I tried searching for "Lenstra Lenstra Lovasz" and got lotsa papers
which cite only a Lenstra.

------
surak
Great if it worked.. does not find the papers of authors I looked for.

